

Ask HN: The Most Important Data Structures - GeneralMaximus

A few weeks ago there was an article on the frontpage listing some of the most important algorithms in CompSci (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1489166). In a similar vein, what are the most useful data structures a <i>working programmer</i> must be familiar with?<p>Links to papers/articles/code samples much appreciated :)
======
cperciva
Linked list. Array. Hash table. Binary tree. Binary heap. Patricia trie. Bloom
filter. B+Tree. Red-black tree.

------
nimmen
<http://us.php.net/spl>

i think most of them are here, but there are few missing(but it depends on
language you are working with)

------
ssp
The suffix array:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suffix_array>

------
bhiggins
Stack.

